# Expressions scatologiques



## swift

Chers amis,

J'aimerais savoir s'il vous est arrivé de découvrir des expressions humoristiques ou sarcastiques qui relèvent de la scatologie qui soient intéressantes ou surprenantes. Personnellement, outre la politesse qu'il faut montrer face aux propos frisant le vulgaire, je trouve qu'il s'agit d'expressions très lucides parfois. C'est ainsi que, si les modératrices le permettent, je voudrais connaître les locutions de ce type qu'on emploie dans vos pays.

Je vous propose, en castillan, "querer cagar cuadrado", qui évoque les prétentions ridicules de quelqu'un qui veut se faire remarquer à tout prix, ou qui veut démontrer sa supériorité par rapport aux autres par des actions extravagantes. J'ai l'impression qu'il existe en Français une expression similaire: "vouloir péter plus haut que son cul".

Dans l'attente de vos réactions,


Jose.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> "vouloir péter plus haut que son cul".



Ésta también existe en nuestra lengua, José: *querer cagar más alto que el culo*.

Pero antes de seguir, me gustaría que aclares si tu pregunta está dirigida a los francoparlantes solamente, o también a los hispanohablantes.


----------



## swift

totor said:


> me gustaría que aclares si tu pregunta está dirigida a los francoparlantes solamente, o también a los hispanohablantes.



Se dirige a todos los miembros de WordReference que participan en el foro Español-Français.

Gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## readymade

"cagar mármol" 

Perdón, olvidé explicarlo. Es gente que se da aires de prócer, básicamente. Solemne, candidato al mármol...


----------



## swift

readymade said:


> "cagar mármol"



Muy interesante. En Costa Rica, cuando alguien pasa más tiempo del necesario en el trono, se le pregunta con sorna: "¿Estás cagando clavos?".


----------



## totor

Algunas más:*

Cagarse de miedo.*
*Ir cagando leches.
**Salir cagando aceite.*

*Estar meado por los perros.

*


----------



## Pinairun

Se lo escuché, siendo niña, a una anciana vecina refiriéndose a una persona que era bastante orgullosa y hacía de menos a los demás: "¡Bah, seguro que también tiene agujero en el culo!.

La anciana ya hace años que murió, pero la expresión y su significado no se me han olvidado.

Saludos


----------



## totor

Pinairun said:


> ¡Bah, seguro que también tiene agujero en el culo!



¡Muy buena, Pina!

Y si de culos se trata, aquí tenemos un montón:

*¡Que le den por culo!
Tener hormigas en el culo.
Tener un petardo en el culo.
Caerse de culo al suelo.
Ser culo y calzoncillo.
Estar con el culo a rastras.
Plata en mano y culo en tierra.
Quien quiera peces que se moje el culo.
Lamer el culo.
Confundir el culo con las témporas.
Dios da bragas al que no tiene culo.
Estar con el culo en las goteras.
*


----------



## Antpax

totor said:


> ¡Muy buena, Pina!
> 
> Y si de culos se trata, aquí tenemos un montón:
> 
> *¡Que le den por culo!*
> *Tener hormigas en el culo.*
> *Tener un petardo en el culo.*
> *Caerse de culo al suelo.*
> *Ser culo y calzoncillo.*
> *Estar con el culo a rastras.*
> *Plata en mano y culo en tierra.*
> *Quien quiera peces que se moje el culo.*
> *Lamer el culo.*
> *Confundir el culo con las témporas.*
> *Dios da bragas al que no tiene culo.*
> *Estar con el culo en las goteras.*
> *Hacerlo con el culo*
> *Hacerlo como el culo*
> *Poner el culo*
> *Ser culo de mal asiento*
> *Culo veo, culo quiero*
> *Ir de culo*


 
Seguro que hay más, según me acuerde las pongo.


----------



## totor

*Comer hasta el culo.
Menear el culo.
*


----------



## Paquita

Totor y Antpax:

Estamos en un foro español/ FRANCÉS... no os olvidéis de los francófonos, por fa, añadid algo para ellos...traducción o explicación, como lo hizo Swift en su primer mensaje... pero no os quedéis en "familia hispanófona".


----------



## Antpax

Paquit& said:


> Totor y Antpax:
> 
> Estamos en un foro español/ FRANCÉS... no os olvidéis de los francófonos, por fa, añadid algo para ellos...traducción o explicación, como lo hizo Swift en su primer mensaje... pero no os quedéis en "familia hispanófona".


 
Tienes toda la razón, perdón. Pongo una breve explicación porque traducirlo al francés no sé, me temo.

*¡Que le den por culo! -- Es lo mismo que "véte a la mierda"
Tener hormigas en el culo. -- Ser muy nervioso (no parar de moverte)*
*Tener un petardo en el culo. -- Salir corriendo muy deprisa*
*Caerse de culo al suelo -- Esta es literal*
*Ser culo y calzoncillo -- Estar muy juntos/pegados, tanto en sentido literal como figurado*
*Estar con el culo a rastras.*
*Plata en mano y culo en tierra.*
*Quien quiera peces que se moje el culo -- El que quiera algo tiene que trabajar para conseguirlo.*
*Lamer el culo -- Adular descaradamente*
*Confundir el culo con las témporas -- Estar completamente equivocado*
*Dios da bragas al que no tiene culo -- Es lo mismo que "Dios da pan a quien no tiene dientes" no saber apreciar lo que se tiene*
*Estar con el culo en las goteras.*
*Hacerlo con el culo -- Hacerlo muy mal*
*Hacerlo como el culo -- Algo está muy mal hecho*
*Poner el culo -- Tragar con algo o bien estar dispuesto a que te sodomicen para conseguir algo.*
*Ser culo de mal asiento -- Alguien que no puede estarse quieto o mucho tiempo en el mismo lugar.*
*Culo veo, culo quiero -- Se dice esta frase cuando alguien es envidioso y se compra o quiere algo que tienen los demás.*
*Ir de culo -- Ir muy mal.*


----------



## Paquita

swift said:


> "¿Estás cagando clavos?".


 
Conozco este equivalente = Tu travailles pour la marine ? (haciendo cuerdas)



> Que le den por culo = qu'il aille se faire foutre /enculer (muy vulgar)
> 
> Caerse de culo al suelo -- = (en) tomber sur le cul
> 
> Ser culo y calzoncillo = être cul et chemise (estar siempre juntos, llevarse bien)
> 
> Lamer el culo = lècher le cul /les bottes ... être un lèche-cul/un lèche-bottes


 
edit:

en avoir plein le cul (de algo o de alguien)= estar hasta las narices


----------



## totor

Paquit& said:


> no os olvidéis de los francófonos



Absolutamente cierto, Paquita, y pido disculpas.

Aquí van las equivalencias de todas las expresiones que di:

*Cagar más alto que el culo.
*Péter plus haut que {le / son} {cul /derrière}. 

*Cagarse de miedo.*
Avoir {la colique / les jetons}. 
Faire dans {ses chausses / sa culotte}. 
Se faire de peur. 
{Avoir / Coller / Coquer} le taf. 

*Salir cagando aceite.*
*Ir cagando leches.
*Aller Ventre à terre. 

*Estar meado por los perros.*
Avoir la {cerise / guigne}. 

*¡Que le den por culo!
*Allez vous faire {foutre / cuire un œuf / enculer / faire / la la la}! *

Tener hormigas en el culo.
*Avoir des œufs de fourmi sous les pieds. 

* Tener un petardo en el culo.
*Avoir le feu aux fesses. 
Péter {du feu / le feu / des flammes}. 
*
Caerse de culo al suelo.
*Avoir une discussion avec les pavés. 
Casser son verre de montre. 

* Ser culo y calzoncillo.
*Ce n’est qu’un cul et une chemise. 
C’est {sainte Geneviève et saint Marceau / saint Roch et son chien}. 
Être {amis / camarades / copains} comme cochons. 
Être comme (les) deux doigts de la main. 
S’entendre comme larrons en foire. 
Se tenir par le cul, comme des hannetons. 
*
Estar con el culo a rastras.
*Être {dans le / en plein} goudron. 
*
Plata en mano y culo en tierra.
*L’argent comptant porte médecine. 
Vendre à beaux deniers comptants. 

* Quien quiera peces que se moje el culo.
*{On n’a rien / Nul bien} sans peine. 

* Lamer el culo.
*Passer la brosse à reluire. 

* Confundir el culo con las témporas.
*Prendre {martre pour renard / Martin pour Renard / Paris pour Corbeil}. 

* Dios da bragas al que no tiene culo.
*Présenter des noisettes à ceux qui n’ont plus de dents. 

* Estar con el culo en las goteras.
*{Tomber / Être} dans la {débine / mélasse}. 

*Comer hasta el culo.
*S’en faire péter {le cylindre / la sous-ventrière}. 

* Menear el culo.
*Remuer le popotin. Tortiller des fesses. Y otras:


Y otras más:

*Pegar un puntapié en el culo.*
Botter le train. 
Crever l’œil à qqn. 

*Vestirse como el culo.*
Être {troussé / accoutré} comme {un pet / une poire de chiot}. 

*Mover el culo.*
Se manier le {train / pot}. 
Zou, et que ça saute! 

*T**odo anda como el culo.*
Signé Canrobert.


----------



## swift

Je constate que ce fil se nourrit. Je suis particulièrement frappé par le répertoire de Totor !

J'aimerais ajouter les équivalents costariciens de certaines expressions:
*Tener hormigas en el culo*. _Var. "en las nalgas", "en el seserete" (vieilli, humoristique). *Tener totolate en el seserete* (vieilli, humoristique)._

*Tener un petardo en el culo*. _Var. "un cachiflín"._

*Poner el culo*. _Var. "prestar"_.
​Maintenant, quelques expressions qui n'ont pas été mentionnées:
*Tu me fais chier*: _Me ponés güevón, me agüevás _(Costa Rica).

*Me cago en tus restos/tus difuntos/tus muertos/tu madre*: l'équivalent Français m'échappe, mais il s'agit vraisemblablement de "tu me fais chier+va te faire foutre".

*Me escupo el culo* (Costa Rica): expression employée pour maudire, qui transmet le mépris et la colère de qqn face à un événement qui le met très mal à l'aise.En Français, mot à mot, "je crache sur mon cul".​


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> Tu aurais dû, avant de nous passer ta liste, faire un peu de tri...



T'as bien raison, Gévy, j'ai justement supprimé le registre pour ne pas alourdir le post.

Quand même, voici les vieux, ou ceux qui ne sont pas tres employés:

*Faire dans ses chausses.
Se tenir par le cul, comme des hannetons.
Vendre à beaux deniers comptants.
Prendre {martre pour renard / Martin pour Renard / Paris pour Corbeil}.
Présenter des noisettes à ceux qui n’ont plus de dents.
Crever l’œil à qqn.
Être {troussé / accoutré} comme {un pet / une poire de chiot}.
Signé Canrobert.
*


----------



## Paquita

totor said:


> Quand même, voici les vieux, ou ceux qui ne sont pas tres employés:
> 
> *
> Faire dans ses chausses.
> Se tenir par le cul, comme des hannetons.
> Vendre à beaux deniers comptants.
> Prendre {martre pour renard / Martin pour Renard / Paris pour Corbeil}.
> Présenter des noisettes à ceux qui n’ont plus de dents.
> Crever l’œil à qqn.
> Être {troussé / accoutré} comme {un pet / une poire de chiot}.
> Signé Canrobert.
> *


 

*Pas employés du tout *

faire dans ses chausses = faire dans son froc
prendre martre.. = (sans doute) = prendre des vessies pour des lanternes
Être {troussé / accoutré} comme {un pet / une poire de chiot} = être habillé comme l'as de pique


----------



## swift

totor said:


> *Comer hasta el culo.*



Toujours au Costa Rica, "estar hasta el culo", expression synonyme de "estar hasta las chanclas" (Mexique), pour parler de quelqu'un qui est bourré.


----------



## Pinairun

¡Te vas a cagar patas p'abajo! 
¡Está que te cagas, tía!

Creo que significan que algo es estupendo, chévere, que dicen por allá, pero no puedo afirmarlo.
Pero sí, que se escuchan como muletillas entre adolescentes, sobre todo chicas...

Salut


----------



## swift

Me gustaría añadir a este interesante hilo algunas expresiones que no se han mencionado: 



*Avoir de la merde dans les yeux*. _Cast. literalmente_: "tener mierda en los ojos". Empleada para significar la torpeza de alguien que, teniendo aquello que se busca frente a sus ojos, no advierte su presencia. Ignoro si existe una expresión equivalente en castellano.
*Couler en bronze*. _Cast. literalmente_: "chorrear bronze". Empleada para significar que se está en una situación de evacuación fecal.
*Ça va pas te boucher le trou du cul !* _Cast. literalmente_: "No te va a tapar el hueco del culo". Empleada cuando un individuo (especialmente un niño) se niega a terminar una comida, o a comer un alimento.
¿Conocen ustedes expresiones equivalentes en castellano? ¿Podrían los nativos hacernos saber si todavía se emplean estas expresiones en nuestros días?


----------



## chics

En mi barrio se dice una expresión parecida a la de la viejita : _*al final todos cagamos por el mismo sitio*_, en referencia a alguien que se las da de más guay, o cuando nos enteramos de ciertos cotilleos tipo "la princesa de nosequé ha parido y ahora está más gorda" (claro, como todas).

Entonces, para decir que alguien tiene mucha pasta, decimos que _*caga petróleo y mea perfume*_. Si es chica, también _caga petróleo_ pero a veces mea_ chanel número cinco_.

En francés, mis compis de trabajo siempre se despiden con un _*j'en ai plein le cul*_. Estoy hasta los huevos, entiendo yo que es... ah, no, me han dicho que es estar harto. ¡Ops!


----------



## totor

Cambronne! J'ai oubliè la merde!

*Avoir chié les trois quarts de sa merde*. Ser un viejo decrépito; estar para el museo.

*Avoir de la merde dans les yeux*. Tener una venda sobre los ojos
*
Avoir un œil qui dit {zut / merde} à l’autre*. Tener un ojo aquí y el otro en Pekín.

*Être un bâton merdeux*. Ser una persona {desagradable / de trato imposible}; ser un cardo.

*Faire sa merde*. Hacerse el importante.

*Manger de la merde*. Estar en la última de las miserias.

*Merde à celui qui le lira*. Puto el que lee.

*Merde de chien*. 1) Una pura mierda; 2) ¡mierda!

*Plus on remue la merde, plus elle pue*. La mierda, mientras más se la menea, peor huele; si quieres ser feliz como tú dices, no analices (hijo, no analices); muchas veces, el que escarba, lo que no quería halla.

(Que yo sepa, todas son actuales y se usan.  )


----------



## swift

Une expression que je viens de découvrir:

*En chier une pendule*. Elle transmet l'idée à la fois de "faire chier" (dont le sens est très clair pour tous) et de "en faire une pendule" (pour insister sur la durée et la répétition des mêmes arguments, des mêmes réclamations; ou l'insistance sur les torts subis, les inconvénients, etc.).

Utilisée en contexte: Deux amis veulent aller au cinéma et décident de se rencontrer mardi soir à 19hrs. Cependant, l'un deux arrive en retard sans prévenir l'autre. Celui-ci, très en colère, n'arrête pas de lui faire voir son tort: il aurait pu l'appeler, il est tard pour voir le film... Très énervé, son ami s'écrie: "Tu ne vas pas m'en chier une pendule!"

J'espère que mon explication sera claire pour tous. J'aimerais bien savoir s'il existe un équivalent Castillan pour cette intéressante expression.

*EDIT*

D'autre part, il existe ces trois expressions: *a) *pour dire qu'on va déféquer:  je vais démouler un cake. On peut dire aussi: je vais couler un bronze... *b) *pour uriner, il existe des expressions comme: je vais faire pleurer le colosse, je vais faire la vidange. J'ignore s'il existe des expressions Castillanes équivalentes.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Quizá te interese leer este hilo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=211908

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

swift said:


> *En chier une pendule*.
> 
> J'aimerais bien savoir s'il existe un équivalent Castillan pour cette intéressante expression.



*Hacer {una montaña de cualquier cosa / de una mosca un elefante}.*


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

Regreso por acá para agregar algunas expresiones que no escuchaba hace tiempo, pero que han venido a mi memoria gracias a ciertos conocidos...

*¿Y usted caga flores?* Empleada cuando alguien se queja por los rastros aromáticos en el baño...

*Si eso era un pedo, detrás viene la caca.* No hace falta explicarla.

*Salve el alma, porque el cuerpo lo tiene podrido.* Tampoco es necesario explicarla.

Me gustaría saber si existen equivalentes en francés.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenas tardes. Os propongo unas cuantas:




*Péter :*

« Ne pas valoir un pet de lapin/ne pas valoir tripette » : N’avoir aucune valeur. *****
« Avoir toujours un pet de travers » (en el sur de Francia, se pronuncia « pet’ » :ir siempre con algún pequeño problema de salud o quejarse siempre de algunos dolores.
«péter/ se torcher dans de la soie» :gastar alguién el lujo que le sobra.
«Pète un coup, ça ira mieux»: (literalmente « tira un pedo de una vez, te sentirás mejor » ): «evacua tu malhumor/nerviosismo, te aliviará »
«être «prout-prout», ma chère»:hacerse la presumida, estar a la vez muy cursi y algo desdeñosa.(no encontré esta expresión sino atribuída a mujeres de cierta edad y me hace pensar en la Castafiore de Tintin)
«être beau/gracieux/ comme un cul de jeune fille», generalmente empleado de manera irònica: «es tan bonito/ simpàtico que un culo de jovenzuela».

*Chier:*

«chier des oursins». Literalmente, cagar erizos de mar :tener almorrañas.
« Ne pas de faire chier » (1) «être (pas) chié»= «t’es chié= t’es (pas) chié, quand même » : tener mucho morro, faltar de escrúpulos
« Ne pas se faire chier » (2) : no complicarse las cosas, « je ne vais pas me faire chier à tout recommencer depuis le début »
Une variante de « chier une pendule » : « tu ne vas nous pondre un coucou lumineux » esta expresión tiene mucho juego ya que oí una vez a una abuelita decir a uno que se enfadaba en la fila de una caja : «Il ne va pas nous pondre une pendule à treize coups ».
« être chiant comme un jour de pluie/comme la pluie » : dar la lata (alguien), ser muy aburrido (algo)
Para designar la materia fecal, unos humoristas pusieron de moda hace unos años, este regionalismo «J’ai la taupe au guichet» (literalmente, «tengo el topo en la taquilla»)= me estoy cagando encima.
«comme une merde»:1. Estropeado: il m’a laissé la caisse (coche) comme une merde» 2. : Muy mal : « il a posé l’étagère comme une merde » 3. Tratar a alguién de muy mala manera : « il m’a parlé comme si j’étais une merde/ une sous merde »
« être dans la merde » : estar en muy mal asunto, no tener ni un duro.

*Pisser:*

«pisse-vinaigre»: ser muy amargado, ser un aguafiestas.
«pisser dru»: correr algun líquido a chorros, llover mucho. «pisser le sang»:tener hemorragia. (se dice exagerando, por ejemplo cuando se te sangra la nariz»
«ne plus se sentir pisser»: darse de muy importante «il ne se sent plus pisser».
« c’est du pipi de chat » : (cf « pet de lapin »).
« Fini au pipi » (literalmente, (su padre acabó) concibiéndole con pis): ser uno un subnormal.
«faire pisser quelqu’un» ya no tan usado, creo «hacer que uno lo pague todo.»

*Culo :* _tal vez, nos alejamos un poco del tema ( ?)_

«être cucul (la praline): ser muy cursi.
«Avoir du cul/pot»: (no)tener suerte. «T’as pas de cul, y a plus de place pour le concert »
«être né avec le cul derrière les dents» (imagino que será un regionalismo de Toulouse): oler siempre muy mal de la boca
« se garer comme un cul » = aparcar muy mal el coche (regionalismo de Toulouse, ya que mis paisanos se cagan en las señales indicadoras)
«avoir la tête dans le cul»: tener resaca, tener dolores de cabeza ( este es mi caso, hoy, lo digo por los errores que se puedan hallar aquí)
[*]muy usada en los años setenta, si recuerdo «ça ne va pas me faire un deuxième trou au cul»:no me causarà un problema/una pena demasiado fuerte.
[*]«avoir le cul bordé de nouilles» màs "rebuscado" «(...) bordé de roses» : siempre tener mucha suerte. Puede usarse también com otra forma de decir muy coloquialmente «no me quitaràn lo bailado»
Y aquí van dos dichos, que, si no son muy antiguos, me hacen partirme el culo:
« _Cul qui gratte au sommeil,_
_doigt qui pue au réveil_ » 
literalmente « _Al dormise con el culo que pica,uno se despierta con el dedo maloliente_». Habría que ponerlo en verso. ¿Quién se apunta? 
No sé si será esta expresión de la Costa de Márfil, como dicen, pero me encanta : « _Qui avale une noix de coco fait confiance à son anus _».
Y un retruécano « arriver à pied par la Chine». Os dejo buscar...

Bien à vous! 
Y Gracias, *Swift*, que al poner tantas palabras soeces, me siento tan fresca como una nena.

Un saludo a todos.

Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## Aire_Azul

Hola, Swift:
*¿Y usted caga flores?= *Et quand tu pètes, ça sent la rose (tu crois?) ?
Para las otras, no me suena nada


----------



## swift

Bonjour Josiane,

Merci de ce florilège d'expressions ! Je suis très surpris et, surtout, je me suis marré...

Merci pour ta proposition d'équivalent pour "¿y usted...?"

À plus ,


J.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Hola, 
Se me occurren, otras :


*Chier:*

«ça va chier(des bulles)!» expresión en situaciones como. «El jefe está enfadado, la cosa va ir muy mal».
«Un Chieur»:una persona negativa, que siempre ve lo malo en todo (más o menos como un aguafiesta).
«Y a pas à chier»: el asunto es indiscutible. « Y a pas à chier: tu te renseignes d’abord, après, on décide». O « Y a pas à chier,Victor Hugo, c’est quand même Victor Hugo ! »
« tout chié » Cf Tout craché ***** 
_Para los que tienen más o menos mi edad un juego de palabras estúpido: el nombre del chino «Shipaolivaopô»=chie pas au lit va au pot . Os dejo el gusto de traducir_
«Je m’en cague» n’est plus seulement un régionalisme, et se traduit «me cago en» : « Je m’en cague de ses conseils de merde »

*Merde:*

Napoleón, hablando del chanbelán Talleyrand dijo «C'est de la merde dans un bas de soie»,è «es mierda en una media de seda» Michel del Castillo en su novela *Tanguy *la cambió por «Tu n’es même pas une merde dans un bas de soie, tu es un bas de soie dans un tas de merde».

*Cul :*

«Un gros cul»: un camión de gran arqueo .
«Négocier au cul du camión» : este camión es el de un rastrillo de antiguëdades. «Négocier au cul du camion» significa entonces comerciar directamente con el mercader, aunque no haya empezado la venta, o después de acabada, lo que está prohibido.
«Dormir à l’auberge du cul tourné» literalmente, «dormir en el albergue del culo vuelto»: dormir una pareja sin tener (desde ya tiempo) relaciones sexuales.
Otras expresiones aludiendo al ojete:
«ça me fait mal au cul»: me sabe muy, muy mal: « ça me fait mal au cul de savoir que c’est lui qui profitera du voyage avec elle»
«ça me troue (le cul)»: me asombra y al mismo tiempo me parece una barbaridad « Elle,avoir un doctorat de sémio-linguistique? Ça me troue (le cul)».

**************​
Me gustó un montón la canción, "*Tío chulo*" de *Mojinos Escozíos* cuya letra es toda una ilustración de este hilo ***** 

Un saludo a todos.
_Josiane Aire~~Azul_​


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

La recherche de listes de vocabulaire ne faisant pas partie des objectifs de WR, ce fil est désormais fermé en attendant de voir ce que nous en faisons.

Merci à tous pour y avoir participé.

Bisous,

Gévy, en représentation de l'équipe de modération.


----------

